
California's Insurance and Land Use Regulations Make State's Wildfires Deadlier - Bostonian
https://reason.com/2019/10/30/californias-wonky-insurance-and-land-use-regulations-make-the-states-wildfires-deadlier-and-more-destructive/
======
tomohawk
> California legal doctrine that holds utility companies wholly liable for
> fires caused by their equipment, even when they weren't negligent and
> followed all state safety regulations.

This is the case that established unlimited liability for PG&E regardless of
any determination of negligence on its part or staff.

[https://caselaw.findlaw.com/ca-court-of-
appeal/1223894.html](https://caselaw.findlaw.com/ca-court-of-
appeal/1223894.html)

